# 6 week old buckling did not want bottle this morning



## GLENMAR (Jun 17, 2014)

We bottle feed our babies their mothers milk. One of my bucklings did not take his bottle this morning.
He looks normal otherwise except, he does have a small line of runny poo on his butt. I have him probios, 1 ml ivomec oral, some kayopectate, and baking soda. They also have a handful of grain, minerals, and loose hay available at all times. This morning I also took them a sassafrass limb. Hoping the little guy would chew on something. I will be home to check them and give another bottle in 6 hours. Any suggestions???


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 17, 2014)

With a 6 week old I would be worried about coccidia.  We've had a problem with it around here  this summer.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 17, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. I'll go to our feed store in the morning and see what they have.
A friend fed him just a little while ago and said he took 3/4 bottle, so that's better then earlier.


----------

